# Teens/twenties Hawthorne DeLuxe back on the road!



## bud poe (Nov 19, 2011)

Finally got around to "sliming" the original singletube 28" tires and taking this one on it's maiden voyage.  Took her around the block.  I wanted to leave it as "untouched" looking as possible...I'm thinking this bike is a teen's or twenties vintage, any expert opinions on maker and era of manufacture?


----------



## 41caddy (Nov 19, 2011)

*hawthorne deluxe*

Nice looking bike. Maybe 1930


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 19, 2011)

Definitely looks like a H.P.Snyder built bike and I would say the Hawthorne Deluxe is right on. Looks to be a little earlier than mine I would place it early 20's. I would say your bike is newer than this one on nostalgic.net.  http://www.nostalgic.net/pictures/bicycle311/1215.htm


----------



## bud poe (Nov 19, 2011)

What makes it a Snyder built bike?  
Looks real close to the one it the ad, I see the rack is different and different bars....As for the dating, I suppose I could try to date it by the Morrow hub but not sre if I'm seeing all the #'s as there is som chrome loss and surface rust, I'll post what I find...Thanks for the input!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 19, 2011)

A Manufacturing Co. called H.P.Snyder built all the frame's and forks for companies like D.P.Harris, Montgomery Wards and others. So most frames built by H.P.Snyder are very similar so if you are comparing a Rollfast to a Hawthorne they are going to look very similar in construction. This is why some guys call a bike Snyder built, if you get right down to it all the bikes D.P.Harris sold were built by H.P.Snyder. Some of the D.P.Harris labels are Rollfast, Blue Ribbon, Gold Medal, Princeton, Roamer, Black Beauty, Pilgrim, Overland, Royal, Puritan, Winchester, Standard, Peerless, Athlete, Harvard, American Flyer and many others. Hope this helps and doesn't create more confusion.


----------



## bud poe (Nov 20, 2011)

I think I get it but what sets the construction of the frame/forks apart from like, say, Westfield or Schwinn built bikes of the same era?
I've noticed that Schwinn built frames have a very distinct upper fender brace/seat stay area, and the Westfield frames have a unique flange where the lower horizontal tube meets the seat tube.  What do you look for specifically when ID'ing a Snyder built bike?  Or is it just that it is known that they built all Hawthorne badged bikes?


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 20, 2011)

You named most of the construction clues that we look for to ID most bike brands. Another clue for a Snyder bike is the headbadge, as far as I know they all had horizontal holes for mounting. I do believe that some of the later 30's and 40's Hawthorne's had been built by the Cleveland Welding Co. But as far as I know the earlier Hawthorne's  Mid 30's back to the late teen's would have been Snyder built but I am not positive how far back they built Hawthorne's. As far as the list of brands I mentioned in a earlier post I do know that the earlier Black Beauty bikes had been built by a different company (maybe Davis built) not sure. Once you start looking at allot of these bikes It becomes easier to spot a Snyder built bike. It also helps to know what what brands they built bikes for. The D.P.Harris/Rollfast catalog I reprinted shows allot of the different bike brands that were available around 1930. The first 22+ pages show the different lines and models that would have been available at that time.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice bike bud!!! Looks like a "Monkey Wards" Hawthorne Deluxe 1925-1933 with a D.P. Harris (Rollfast) type chainwheel. I have a more matching stem and a Perfect matching DeLuxe decaled tank for her if you are interested for $150/165 shipped if you are interested. (hate to sell the tank, but I think it is perfect for your bike). bri.


----------



## bud poe (Nov 20, 2011)

Rustyspoke, thanks for the info!  
Bri, how much do you want for your stem, I'm interested....
My feeling is that this bike was a "plain jane" low end model and never had a tank, seeing as it didn't have fork truss rods and I see no evidence of there ever being tank straps on the frame....However, I'd love to see pic's of your tank for a possible upgrade?  Let's see a pic and measurements....Thanks guys!


----------



## bud poe (Nov 21, 2011)

Got the pics of the tank, it looks sweet!  Unfortunately, the profile does not match my frame so I think I'll have to pass...Thanks anyways Bri!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 21, 2011)

bud poe said:


> Got the pics of the tank, it looks sweet!  Unfortunately, the profile does not match my frame so I think I'll have to pass...Thanks anyways Bri!




Son of a gun, Bud you are right. Can't believe I missed that....


----------



## nany2208 (Nov 21, 2011)

Can't believe I missed that....


----------

